# pic of new cooker clone



## g3automotive (Jul 12, 2007)

here is a pic of the clone i just built !!!! i still have to attach a wood basket to the tongue ... let me know what you think ?


----------



## jomin1016 (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn that looks sweet!!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Very good craftsmanship!! If it smokes like it looks, you da man!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2007)

Very impressive!! I'm very familiar with the lang, nice clone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm just up north a bit, if i place my order now, when could i pick-up?


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful looking piece of equipment. Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice job G3! Very impressive!


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice lookin smoker you got there...call me spoiled, but I want to see more pix


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice. i wish i could build something like that.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm with Brennan on that one ... more pix please!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice...Very Nice...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 12, 2007)

If I order one now, can I pick it up by Thanksgiving? *VERY NICE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm impressed, that's some great looking work. Can't wait to see pictures
of it in action


----------



## triple b (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice lookin' smoker there!
Also more pics would be nice.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 12, 2007)

G3,  great pics.  Is that an ax and handle as the cover handle?  I really like those pull out shelves.  Can you share more pics and expain how you accomplished that.   Great Job!  Been out of town and didn't have a chance to get back to you on the temp control versus white smoke issue.  How was your next cook?
bud


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Bud, it looks like an axe to me, the head welded to the smoker lid on the left?

We NEED more pics, some close ups and some over all pics from different angles! Also "in action".
Looks like a fine smoker to me!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 12, 2007)

Great lookin job on that smoker and I guess I'm with the rest....MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## g3automotive (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks all !!! i will work on more pics batt. went dead on camra ... yes that is a hatchet for a handle on the cooking chamber works great and looks cool being a stick burner an all ..i would like to say i thought of it but i cant a few weeks back i sall a cooker on e-bay that had to of them for handels an i thought it looked cool ... so i copyed it !!! lol im good at coping !!!i did some figures and i have about $ 900 in it plus time allmost 5 full days in building i think i could cut that in 1/2 now that i have done one allready as far as time the cooker works great temp is very even end to end and the temp is very controlable from 200 all the way up to just over 4oo degree no problem !!! does any one know of were i can buy a char-griller like on the front of buds lang 60 ??? i think i wood want one of them instead of a wood box ???? maybe if bud an tonto an take a few good pics of there char-griller and give me some rough mesurments i might be abale to build one not sure ? thanks jerry


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont buy one, make it, its a box with some vents and a lid and some expanded metal for a grate, doesnt even adjust, you could do much better, waiting for my p/u price???


----------



## domn8_ion (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks good. Make me one next?


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 12, 2007)

Man, that is the cat’s meow! Ya got a real talent there, G3!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 12, 2007)

Regarding the char griller, I'd be happy to forward measures and pics.  Much like the smoker you built, it is well made.  Ben can modify it in many configurations.  It is really quarter inch plate and cutting and welding skills that are all too rare in this day.
bud


----------



## g3automotive (Jul 12, 2007)

do you remember about what it cost to add it to your smoker package ? and do you use it alot or is it more just eye candy ? a few pix would be nice !!! but dont go out of your way ..... im going to cook 3  6-8 pound buttts this weekend saturday night im thinking! going to have the out-laws  over for a bbq on sunday !!! thanks for the heads up on the q-test in nelsonville oh i would love to come down and taste all the food to compare  how contest q is to mine .... october is far enough away to make plans  !!!!!
     oh i know what i wanted to ask you is what wood besides apple do you mostly cook with i have mostly oak and wild cherry and some ash just wondering what you enjoy on your butt,,,thanks jerry


----------



## msmith (Jul 12, 2007)

g 3 get you some pecan wood and you will a big diffrence in the taste of your meat.


----------



## short one (Jul 12, 2007)

I use Wild Cherry for everything and love it.


----------



## msmith (Jul 12, 2007)

g 3 I forgot to say very nice job on that smoker


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerry,

Are you asking about the char griller?  If so, Ben elongated the trailer to accomodate the griller and the wood bin.......about $500.


----------



## new-2-q (Sep 7, 2007)

Did not mean to post here. Thanks


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

very cool smoker- just an idea.... what about splitting the top rack (2 sides on a roller)granted it should all be same temp but say sausages 1 side & ribs the other... pulling....would it affect the temp on whats still under the hood? or would that have to be a double door ? thats a question for you too bud & tonto & bubba. yeah- i know it'd affect temp to open the pit- but enough to pull 15-20 rounds of sausage quick ?


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very Nice Build Kudos


----------

